# وقود الماء مشروع تخرج لمهندسين دولة الصين ووحدة انتاجه وتخزينه وتشغيل مولد كهربائي به



## fagrelsabah (21 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

من الصين حيث يتم الاهتمام فى الجامعات بدراسة وقود الماء 
بمعنى تحويل الماء الى وقود افضل من البنزين 
وغير ملوث للبيئة 
وهو الوقود الذى لا ينفد لانه عند حرقه يرجع ليصبح ماء مرة اخرى فتلك احد الاسرار اللتى جعلها الله تعالى فى الماء 

ولذالك خلق منه كل شئ حى 

مجموعة المهندين و البروفيسور المختص والاجهزة 

مشاهدة طيبة للفديو 


http://www.youtube.com/user/qnestor


氫氣混合氣+引擎發電機

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vxV0xC4Lww&feature=channel_page




氫氣混合氣+引擎發電機

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQh7LDM8OAg&feature=channel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MQh7LDM8OAg&feature=channel


氫氣混合氣+引擎發電機介紹http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qfin0JCo75o

هنا الفديو كامل لكا المقاطع 
بداية من خزان الناء الى وحدة التحليل الى خزان الهيدروجين والاكسجين الى المحرك مولد الكهرباء

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qfin0JCo75o


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يوليو 2009)

بعض الصور للتوضيح بالمرقات


الاولى لخزان الماء 
الثانية لجهاز تحليل الماء باستخدام فلتاج عالى كالذى يستخدم فى شمعات الاحتراق 

الثاثاة لخزان تجميع وقود الماء من الغازات


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يوليو 2009)

بعض الصور بالمرفقات 



الاولى لخزان جمع الغازات وقود الماء 

الثانية لمولد الكهرباء الذي يتم عليه التجربة 

الثالثة 

لجهاز قياس الجهد والقدرة الكهربية المستخدمة والناتجة


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يوليو 2009)

بعض الصور 

الاولى للطلبة مع الاستاذ والاجهزة 

الثانية لجهاز تنظيم دخول الغاز الى المحرك


----------



## fagrelsabah (21 يوليو 2009)

بعض الصور 

الاولى للطلبة مع الاستاذ والاجهزة 

الثانية لجهاز تنظيم دخول الغاز الى المحرك


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 يوليو 2009)

HYDROGEN / HYDRIDE FUELLED CAR

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG26YUFKyhE&feature=channel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG26YUFKyhE&feature=channel


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 يوليو 2009)

*國人研發的旋轉式引擎可吃水 
*







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPegvmFY0K8&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 يوليو 2009)

*四冲程汽油机工作原理（视频 
*




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpGTrthx7YQ&feature=related


----------



## fagrelsabah (24 يوليو 2009)

*水電解氫氧燃料火箭-2 
*
محاضرة عن الهيدروجين غريبة وعجيبة جدا جدا 

شاهد ماذا فعل الاستاذ بمركبة الفضاء عند استخدامه للهيدروجين امام المحاضرين له 


فديو يستحق المشاهدة
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SicinUsQ9ag&feature=related


----------

